

Jan Koum promoting WhatsApp on forum in 2009 (It's free bitches) - sprite
http://www.luxury4play.com/off-topic/24177-yo-check-out-my-iphone-app-its-free-bitches.html

======
dsernst
protected behind registration wall :-(

~~~
sprite
Ahh sorry didn't know.

